# Do you paint your toddler's fingernails?



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

While on vacation my DD darted into a salon and one of the women working there painted 1 nail for her.

Boy, did we get mileage out of that one! DD was delighted with it. She fell asleep checking out her "pretty fingernail" and woke up looking at it, too.

So once in a while I paint a nail or two. She really digs it and blows on her nail. She still smudges a whole lot but sometimes one nail manages to stay done.

Do any of you paint your toddler's nails? Why or why not?


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

if i had a girl i would paint them (if she let me)
they are pretty squirmy.

i think it would be cute.


----------



## beccaboo (Nov 30, 2001)

My brother's girlfriend painted my ds's nails once (they were going through her purse, as he is wont to do with any visitor's things) - must have been while they were babysitting. DS loved it, but I wasn't thrilled simply because I was reluctant to use chemical nail polish remover on him.


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

My three year old saw a friend with painted fingernails and asked if she could have hers painted so I got her a formaldehyde free type at the natural food store.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Nope. Not because of any "feminist" issues, but because the paint on her nail(s) would end up all over the furniture the minute I let her hand go!


----------



## amymarie (Jun 21, 2002)

yes i paint them for her as a very special treat...i do a very light coat and blow on them untill they are dry she gets a kick out of it since her older cousins always have theirs painted


----------



## NewMa (May 2, 2002)

I had to vote "other" because while my dd is only 8 months old now and my answer is a resounding NO, I'm aware that my opinion could change drastically by the time she's old enough to want something like this. I'm pretty sure that when or if the time comes, I'll try to sway her in a less femme-y direction. I want her to be a kid for as long as she can be before she starts worrying about the way gender gets acted out and the standards of beauty imposed on women.


----------



## amymarie (Jun 21, 2002)

I never paint my nails,too much trouble, but my daughter loves painting her daddys toe and finger nails. Who says men don't wera nail polish too?


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Funny that you asked...my teeneage SIL just painted my dd's toes today. My dd really hasn't even noticed since the actual painting.


----------



## dfoy (Nov 20, 2001)

I checked other. When dd #1 (who is now 17) was little, I would paint her nails on request. We used the kid's Tinkerbell kind. It dries very quickly.

DD#2 isn't old enough (she is 12 mo) to know what nail polish is, but she likes looking at my painted toenails and my dd#1's painted fingernails and toenails.

I suppose I will paint her's, too, when she asks.


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

My dd is 3 and we paint hers. We didn't until she asked herself, but I didn't have a problem with it. Fron the get go she has always had a facination with things on the body like nail polish, tatoos, peircings, jewlery, henna, anything. Not neccesarily girly things, just on the body things. Dh and I decided when she was born we would let her peirce her ears when she was old enough to ask, and really want them, etc. She started asking when she was 2!!


----------



## anythingelse (Nov 26, 2001)

got to admit my youngest son loves the glitter nail polish on his toes


----------



## lorrielink (May 31, 2002)

i was a heavy nail painter through the first year of high school (gothic black







: )

then i turned ultra hippy /actvist and stopped useing it for the chemical reasons for about 6 years.

for the last 7 years i go through phases. sometimes its really really neat to do it, until it begins to feel like a chore, then i just quit for a while. but oops this was about kids









a few months ago when i was painting mine ds really wanted me to do his,hes three and a half. i hesitated, all this contradicting sexist thought going through my head "he cant, hes a boy""if it were a girl, i would DEfinatly not" and so on, untill i was like "sure ,why not?"

he loved it and loved blowing on his toes (couldnt bring myslef to do his fingers) and he even enjoys blowing on mine to help me out -mommas little helper







-

but when daddy came home and saw it, he had to take a moment to reset his sexist ideals that he was raised with as well and just sort of grinned and beard it. -toung in cheek here-

then a few weeks later i painted dss fingers and he just loved it again. daddys made his peace with it by now and is totally cool about it (he went through his little goth phase too







)but i will still embarrased when we went out and i forgot to take it off. o well,i think it might be a good thing, maybe he wont grow up being all intimadated by "girly" things?

i dunno, i dont think its a big deal, as long as it doesnt become on of those things that HAS to be done to feel good about oneself, just as an addition if you will.

i sometimes wonder if i would feel diferently if i had a girl,(and sometimes makes me wish i had one) it seems like such a different issue to address, or am i way off base?

theres a natural nail polish? cool, whats it called?

vanna's mom, my ds wont want to put it on unless its glitter too


----------



## cattyb (Aug 15, 2002)

when I get the chance and the inclination to paint my nails my 2 year old son always wants to join in and loves showing them off to anyone who will look


----------



## jazzymom (Jul 23, 2002)

My dd had her nails painted twice by babysitter. She LOVED it, but I wasn't too crazy about it. She's just 2.5 and sucks her fingers. Needless to say, I don't want her sucking the nail polish. Anyways, as she gets older, maybe I'll use that as an incentive to stop sucking her fingers when she gets a little older.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

All the time. It is a favorite pass time here. We use cheap nail polish so that it isn't nessecary to use remover. I have been doing the grls since they were babies. For madeline it started with Christmas cards and a gols paint pen. The temptation was too much







With Lilyka I am sure it started at Birth because her big sister wanted to show all the really cool stuff about being a kid.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

With dd1, it was one of those Friday night 'girlie' things that we did. We painted toe-nails.

Then, I started reading about all the gunk that is in the nailpolishes and threw them all out. We've been polish free about a year now.

If there is a great natural brand out there - post it. I miss the time and my daughter somewhat misses the polish, but I just didn't want her exposed to the chem.s in it.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hlsanders -

My dd nick name since she was about a year old has been punkinbutt. I am not sure how it got started but it has just always been. One year for halloween she went as a pumpkin and when opld ladies ask her what she was she would proudly proclaim "I am a punkinbutt!"







Much to thier hooror (she was 2)


----------



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

me me!









I grew up with my strict father who never let my sis and I wear any makeup or paint our nail (becuase of the strong smell).

He didnt agree with feminist stuff.

But to bribe my dd to let me cut her fingernail sine they hurt me when she kneads my breast during nursing I had to cut her nail. So I came up with the clever idea to paint her nail as a bribe for letting me cut them. It works.

But was worried about the chemical since she will suck on her finger or chew on her finger and the paint comes off. I will look into the one at the health food store like someone mentioned earlier. Thanks for the tips.

Great poll!


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 6, 2001)

I didn't vote because I have only painted dd's toenails. I wouldn't feel comfortable painting her fingernails as her fingers end up in her mouth sometimes.

The whole reason I painted dd's toenails this summer was because her nails started to look dirty from playing barefoot all the time....even after washing. I wasn't about to take a sharp object to clean them out and her nails weren't long enough to trim, so I decided to paint 'em. She loved it...especially since older sis and mommy have their toes painted too.


----------



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

my neighbour did dd's toenails a couple of weeks ago & she LOVED it!! They were a silvery blue colour & she would tell everyone she saw, "I got painted toenails!!" & try to take off her shoes if she was wearing any. It was pretty cute.

It's mostly worn off now & I'll just leave it rather than using that nasty smelling remover. If someone wants to do her toes again I guess I wouldn't mind...but definitely not her fingers. Like others have said, I don't want it in her mouth.


----------



## Super_Mom (Aug 18, 2002)

I hate haveing paint on my nails, I like the french manicure look better, But recently our neighboor bought my 7yr old a pixie dust makeup kit, which included some jarring pink nailpolish, Both the girls wanted their nails painted So I let them, I think it looks cute.


----------



## TreeLove (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't believe in make up for children or women (or men...)


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

Soleil, aka Sully, loves having painted toe nails...we always match them up, lots of fun, but I use the natural stuff, also from the natural food store...it's great, my sis works there, 50% off all items...bonus!

I think painted toe nails are awesome!

mamasoleil


----------



## skj474 (Jul 19, 2002)

But I used to paint DD fingernails and toes nails when she was little, actually she still ask me to paint them for her, she is 10! I don't think I will be painting DS fingernails....lol althought DD keeps asking me if SHE can paint his.....little stinker


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Does anyone remember a line of children's products called "tinkerbell" that had a peel-off nail polish called bopo? (brush on, peel off) I have heard of a brand in health stores that is similar, though marked to adults, but have not seen it. Does anyone know what I am talking about? I would be less reluctant to paint my daughter's nails if I didn't have to remove it. She LOVES having her nails polished.


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Yup, occasionally we'll do my son's toes.
He's 23 months old and calls it "shining"! He loves having his toes painted and you should see him stick his foot out for the polish and when it hits his big toe, the toe just jumps straight out. We get such a kick out of it that we just do it whenever it hits us.
A few weeks ago I gave him some clear polish and he went from person to person painting their toes, even the cat! I have this great photo series of him painting his own toes, and then finally the cat's. The cat is holding his paw up and everything, truly hysterical. If anyone wants to see, let me know and I'll give out a link.
Email me privately








[email protected]
Take care!
Karen


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I never paint any of my nails but while we were visiting my family my sisters and neices painted their nails and toenails and abby sat and insisted her toenails be painted (shes 18 months) she sat quietly through the process which shocked me..


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I voted "other". DD1 is 6 and claims to love nail polish but we only do her nails once every couple of months. She has a half dozen little bottles (most given to her as gifts) but she rarely thinks to ask and I don't offer. But she does love them painted and thinks she is quite grown up when they are.
DD2 will turn 2 this week. She has had her fingernails painted once - we were at the beach cabin for 4th of July and a bunch of girls DD1's age were painting nails. DD2 went in and sat very still while a teenage girl painted them for her. It was cute - I took pix. But in general, I think 4 or 5 is a minimum age (for my house) and even then not too often.
I very rarely paint my own nails as I prefer to leave them natural.
Kirsten


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I haven't. However, dh is the nail guy in this house. I have never been able to cut a baby's nails, so dh did that, and he also does the painting of them! Dd1 has had fingers and toes done, but dd2 has only had toes. Dd1 has also painted dh's toes for him. Very cute.

I was given a gift certificate last year for a manicure and pedicure. I didn't have nice fingernails at the time, so I took dd1 (almost 7 at the time) and she got the manicure, I got the pedicure. She was allowed choose whatever she wanted colourwise, and ended up with a different colour on each finger. Luckily she likes pale colours!


----------



## fishy (Dec 8, 2001)

we do it. ds loves it and goes in phases.

and as for the remover...time will remove any polish!


----------



## I Believe in Fairies (Apr 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by marchmom19_
*But to bribe my dd to let me cut her fingernail sine they hurt me when she kneads my breast during nursing I had to cut her nail. So I came up with the clever idea to paint her nail as a bribe for letting me cut them. It works.*
ME TOO! It's the only way I can cut Annabelle's nails. She wakes up screaming "NO CUT NAILS" if I try to trim them while she sleeps. So to get her nails painted she has to have them trimmed first.

Claw marks on boobs, or even on legs, was not mentioned in and AP book I've read yet.


----------



## doulamoon (Mar 17, 2002)

Yes!!!! Only toenails, never fingers. I could never get away with doing mine otherwise. She loves it! She has to stay in the high chair until they are totally dry. Gotta protect what's left of the furniture....


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

Ds really enjoyed getting his nails painted when he was younger.

I am bummed that he has become *socialized* as to not be into it anymore.







Oh well, maybe I just need to wait til he's a teenager!

I haven't painted dd's b/c she's just 20 months. But we do have some hilarious pics of when she found my lipstick!


----------



## Alexander (Nov 22, 2001)

Every time we go to the Dept. Store!

a


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I only do my toes, but they are always perfect, so I do them at least once a week. It's a little obsession I have.







: I try to do them when ds isn't around, because he is desperate to have his done as well. My dh gave me the stink eye when I started to waver. Then, last night while out with friends, somehow nail polish came up and dh remembered that I used to paint his toes this funky dark blue. So, I guess any arguement he had about nail polish only being for girls just go tossed out the window!


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I don't paint my toddler's nails and I never will.

I used to love pedicures (I miss them). But I don't paint my toe nails anymore (2 years now) after I read my FIT PREGNANCY issue that according to a recent study, *nail polish contains phthalates*, which are absorbed into the body







and may cause fertility problems.







I've always wondered about nail polish as I applied it. I guess that's another example of that quiet, little voice inside saying something important, that most of us ignore.

Nail Polish and other Cosmetics May Cause Infertility

CNN article - Group links nail polish to Infertility

Nail Polish Risk: Harming Unborn Boys _"A chemical known to harm the male reproductive system is found in many nail and cosmetic products. *The plasticizer, dibutyl phthalate (DBP)*, causes birth defects of testicular atrophy, reduced sperm count, and defects in the structure of the penis.

DBP was found in every single person tested by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) in October, 2000. The findings also showed the disturbing fact that women of childbearing age have 20 times more exposure to DBP than the rest of the population. CDC researchers speculate this is because of their higher use of cosmetics and beauty products.

After finding DBP in so many cosmetic products, the EWG recommends that all pregnant women avoid all personal care products with the word phthalate on the label."_

Mothering article - Toxic Toy Story - discusses Phthalates.

So... while I'm in my childbearing/breastfeeding years, I won't be applying something potentially toxic on my nails (which always ends up on my skin).

If you want to learn more, just do a search for "phthalates & nail polish."


----------



## doulamoon (Mar 17, 2002)

gaaah! I have been using "NoMiss" brand because it's formaldehyde-free - but have no idea if it has phthalates...

darn.

I love painting my toenails. I feel very sad.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I said no, but I changed my mind...as a game yes, but as a fashion item, no. And not often, due to the chemical issue.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

I snuck in with a flashlight and painted dd's toenails a couple weeks ago while she slept! (she is 22 months) She was PSYCHED to see her magenta toenails the next morning!!!! It was SOOO cute!! I am all for toenail polish, for boys or girls. (In moderation)


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by NewMa_
*I'm pretty sure that when or if the time comes, I'll try to sway her in a less femme-y direction. I want her to be a kid for as long as she can be before she starts worrying about the way gender gets acted out and the standards of beauty imposed on women.*
The thing is, toddlers and small children want their nails polished for fun, not to look like grown ladies. It's the response of adults that makes the difference. In our Waldorf school the fifth grade teacher wouldn't let her female students paint their nails because she considered it too sexual; the male third grade teacher had his toenails painted after a summer away and had no nail polish remover, so red they stayed, peeking through his sandals, and in my second grade class, I had 8 year old boys who liked their nails painted.

I see a big difference between toddlers and small children having their nails painted and a nine year old cousin of mine who can't talk about anything but makeovers and fashion shows. Again, it's the programming the adults plug into the children, not the cosmetics/clothes/dolls themselves.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

well said, Liz!


----------



## huskrkid (Feb 16, 2003)

It's the only way I get to paint my own...but I only do her toenails and only with a very neutral polish (or a very sheer glittery one!) I really don't see the harm in it. It's not all the time.

Most time she does it herself...with her washable crayons.







And daddy's too!!


----------



## PaMomx3 (Apr 27, 2003)

I do not wear makeup at all, but my dd loves to play with it. i let her paint her nails, she thinks it's fun. when ds#1 was younger, he liked nail polish, too and i had no problem letting him wear it.


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

In the summer I paint dd's toenails because I do my own and she asks for hers. I didn't do it until she was 3, though, and I use light colors mostly. Fingernails...I just don't love the way it looks on a little girl, plus she tends to put her fingers in her mouth quite a bit. I agree that it isn't really a feminist issue if the kid just thinks it's fun, but I still don't like it - kind of like the "real" play lipstick that came in a dress-up case she got as a gift...I let her play with it, but I hate looking at her with it on!


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

I almost never do my fingernails, but have to admit to being a former pedicure junkie, and still do my own toes every once in a while. A few weeks ago we visited my MIL in AZ, and I painted my toes so I wouldn't be so appalled by the sight of my white feet in sandals. ds (28 mo) was thrilled to see my purple toes! Last weekend, a good friend came to visit and he almost always has a coat of polish on his toes. ds was thrilled again and wanted his done. So we did. Though ds only wanted 6 toes painted before wanting to do it himself! At this point we pulled out major distraction techniques and I hid the polish! I gave him a little brush with some oil on it and let him paint with that, but that was NOT as interesting







:
I also worry about the chemicals, but figure that once in a while in a well ventilated area is ok (though maybe I'm mislead here). As far as removing the polish--time will do the trick!








I think I'd actually be less willing to paint a daughter's toes b/c then it feels less like fun and more like early programming. But, who knows how I'd change my mind if we had a dd.


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

Ds loves to have his nails painted. He'll come to me with his big sister's nail polish and hold it up saying "Peeeze?" with a sweet smile and putting out his fingers.

How could I resist?


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

This is how I respond to the comments about nail painting being "feminine".
Kids/toddlers particularly have no idea what it means to be "effemenate". They know what it means to emulate though, and when they want something like their toenails painted, it's because someone that they look up to is doing it.
My son also loves to stand up next to his potty and pretend he's daddy peeing, among other things he enjoys copying!! Doesn't mean anything except for just that!
Of course, quite simply, having your toenails painted is just FUN. I think the first time he wanted it done was because he wanted to be like me. After that he enjoys it because he likes how it feels and how it looks.
Take care guys!
Karen


----------



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

Don't do it! It's not healthy. Check out this article:

http://www.healthwell.com/delicious-...ay_03/fast.cfm

I've never been much for nail polish. I decided to ditch it completely when I started ttc my DD who is now 2.5 yo and still nursing. There are too many chemicals seeping into our bodies...many we have little or no control over. So, when you can control it, avoid it.

Stay healthy.

Cindi


----------



## gabner (Feb 4, 2002)

I am allergic to formaldehyde and it is a horrible allergy to have. There are so many things that have formaldehyde or formaldehyde releasing agents in them that avoiding formaldeyhde is very difficult. Formaldehyde exposure has caused me to have life-threatening sinus infections and pneumonia.

Nail polish contains formaldehyde. Don't risk giving your babies and young children formaldehyde allergies, you will not believe all the products you will have to avoid. Nail polish is one of the things that are likely to cause formaldhyde allergies.

I have used No Miss nail polish that is available in health food stores with no problems. I've only used it a couple of times for special occasions.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

I got Julia one of those little plastic eggs with a dinky toy from the supermarket...you know the silly kind where the hen lays the egg and then you find out what junk you get? In one of them there was a tiny bottle of nail polish. My mom thinks I should use it as a nice little surprise. I am also afraid of her chewing on it but I will explain that it's not to eat..it's for her nails and I think I would do them outside on a blanket or something.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

yep...

We paint ds nails.. Finger or toe depending on what he wants, when i am painting mine.. I think shocking pink (whick i love) just isn't right on a boy.. ( I know i know) But i have green, and blue, and purple and red, and white, and yellow, and sparkles, and gold, and well you get the point..

It's fun.. And i am all for breaking down gender typical barriers...

Warm Squishy Feelings...

Dyan


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I paint ds's toe nails, he asks to have it done or I wouldn't do it. He loves to have them painted, it's the only time he sit's still, he even sits through them drying, I can get 10 minutes of quiet time, when they get painted.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

On occasion. We have super fast dry polish in bold colors (fushia, red & blue) that DD, DS, DH & I have all had on. DH walks around bearfoot alot at work and he got *lots* of comments over his blue toenails, but he just says, "I have a daughter, you just wait" and everyone thinks its funny. Whenever I polish mine, which is rare indeed, DD and DS line up too (4 years and 20 months). DS LOVES getting his nails clipped, too, which is great!

Kay


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

Well, this morning dd asked me to paint her toenails, since I did mine recently (warm weather, yay! Though it keeps RAINING!







). I was happy to oblige, as I stated in my previous post in this thread...but then she asked for her fingernails and I said no. Felt like a hypocrite...I think I don't mind it on her toes because it's not as visible. Somehow it looks too much like wearing makeup to me, too grown-up, KWIM? Of course she informed me that so-and-so's mom lets them and I pulled out the trusty old "different families have different rules" thing - bet kids get so tired of that one!


----------



## Leonor (Dec 25, 2001)

Only if my child asked me to do it.


----------

